# Handle in progress, how and why



## Johanshi (Dec 9, 2020)

This is the way I set the angles, the I grind them on a belt grinder.

Just if anyone didnt know how to set angles


----------



## cotedupy (Dec 9, 2020)

Ha! You can definitely count me in that group.

That's a very simple trick that I simply hadn't thought of - I've just done mine by eye, and sometimes balls it up. I will definitely be doing this in the future. TY!

(As you can probably guess I have zero woodworking background.)


----------

